# Diseño de un vatimetro



## Aton (Nov 19, 2007)

Ante todo queria agradecer la ayuda que aportan todos los integrantes de esta página.

En segundo lugar, queria plantear una duda sobre un trabajo que tengo que realizar. Necesito diseñar un vatimetro que mida la potencia eléctrica de una red monofásica o trifásica.
Sé que un vatimetro es compuesto por un amperímetro y un voltímetro, y que al multiplicar estas dos magnitudes obtengo la potencia, pero agradeceria si alguien me pudiera facilitar algun circuito de un vatimetro o que me indicara las partes de las que debe constar éste.
Puede ser tanto análogico como digital, de hecho la representación de la potencia deberia indicarse de ambas formas.

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2007)

Algo como para empezar

http://electronicdesign.com/Articles/Index.cfm?AD=1&ArticleID=6411


En algun lado tengo el siseño de un wattimetro digital con PIC, el problema es encontrar DONDE !


----------



## Case (Mar 14, 2010)

Buenas, se que es reflotar un post antiguo, pero...¿encontraste ese diseño?


----------

